# aspirin & dogs -- how much?



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, a few years ago, the vet figured out how much aspirin to give my 93 lb german shepard (she had arthritis, I couldn't always afford the medicine)

how do I figure it out? if I recall correctly, Hildy had 1 1/2 tablets daily of aspirin. (as I said, I might not be remembering correct amount) 

this dog weighs 13 to 13.5 lbs. How would I figure it?

thanks


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

The recommended aspirin dosage for dogs is 5 mg to 10 mg per pound of your dog's weight, administered once during a 12-hour period. An adult aspirin is 320 mg; a baby aspirin is 80 mg. The lowest dosage will likely provide adequate relief. If not, your vet may instruct you to gradually increase the dosage. Aspirin can be toxic if given in high doses of about 30 mg per pound. For example, a baby aspirin could poison a dog weighing 2 pounds or less, and an adult aspirin could poison a dog weighing about 10 pounds. 

Do not administer coated aspirin, for your dog cannot digest it and excretes it in the stools. Puppies cannot tolerate aspirin in any quantity, because their bodies lack enzymes that break it down. Never give aspirin to puppies.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Just wanted to add that you need to watch closely for dark, tarry stools-this indicates that you dog most likely has a bleeding ulcer. I would definitely run your plan by your vet before starting any NSAID regime on your own.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks all!
I will run it by him. dont want to poison her


----------



## sandman (Aug 30, 2008)

not sure what u are giving it for. but i heard u can give pencil sized willow branches if u have any around. suppose to be just like asprin. my dog with hd and arthritis munches on the stuff almost everyday. and afterwards seem more comfortable. couldnt tell u if its good or bad but he chooses to eat it on his own so it must make him feel a lil better. and u prolly dont have to worry about overdosing or anything like that.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

that's a good idea sandman, there are some around I see on roadside while walking. I might give it a twirl . . . .
My cockatiels (when I had some) liked to chew on the teeny little twigs of willow.


----------



## rio002 (Jul 30, 2002)

Bufferin is the best aspirin for dogs, like was mentioned before it has no coating so they can actually digest it and get the benefits of it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks rio0002, I'd forgotten about bufferin . . . .


----------

